# went to a bar and for once it wasnt an awkward pity party for myself



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i think it helped i had a better objective ( I just wanted to watch the basketball game) rather then saying "i hope to meet someone i can sleep with or fall in love with!"

i had somethng to focus on and there was no pressure. and i felt content watching my favorite sport.

almost went home instead but im glad i was out in a social environment instead of rotting at home like usual.

there was not many people in the bar too because i went on a week night. kind of a ghost town but i liked it that way.


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

That’s awesome SilentLyric. It’s a big step 🦶🥳


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Ha the familiar awkward pity parties, I have experience with them too! I am learning to just enjoy the surroundings instead of getting nervous about them. Observing people, listening to playing music and just be alert in case someone says something to me.
You did good, who was playing and who won the game?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Socialmisfits said:


> Ha the familiar awkward pity parties, I have experience with them too! I am learning to just enjoy the surroundings instead of getting nervous about them. Observing people, listening to playing music and just be alert in case someone says something to me.
> You did good, who was playing and who won the game?


sounds like a good tip.

and milwaukee bucks, they won!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

That's great. What got me out of the awkward pity parties was my love for karaoke. If i go to a karaoke event and i focus more on the singing than trying to get a girl to dance with me....i am able to relax more. 
Ironically i dance better when singing karaoke 😆


----------

